# Cube AMS 100 C:68 SLT 29 - 20 Zoll - 9,4 kg ab Werk



## hurtig (14. April 2018)

Cube AMS 100 C:68 SLT 29 - 20 Zoll - 9,4 kg ab Werk

Ich wollte mal ein paar Bilder vom Bike zeigen. Gewicht habe ich mit einer Söhnle Kofferwaage gemessen.

2 Flaschenhalter - Am Sitzrohr passt 0,5 und am Unterrohr 1 Liter Flasche


----------



## hurtig (14. April 2018)

Bilder von Leitungszugängen. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher welcher Zugangsweg für eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit integrierter Leitung vorgesehen ist.

Und wofür sind die noch vorhandenen nicht genutzten Zugangswege (Vom Tretlager zum Hinterbau - Rechts oberhalb der Seriennummer) gedacht sind, da die Leitung für das Schaltwerk bereits durch die Kettenstrebe und dann wie auf dem Bild zu sehen in das Unterrohr geführt wird. Anfrage an Cube läuft gerade.
(Antwort Cube: Eine versenkbare Sattelstütze kann bei unseren AMS 100 C:68 SLT Modellen komplett innenverlegt werden. Die Rahmenöffnung im Sitzrohr, oberhalb der Rahmennummer ist eine Option auf eine Di2 Schaltung. Die Rahmenöffnung im Unterrohr ist für einen Side Swing-Umwerfer.)

Die Griffe wiegen 70 Gramm und fliegen noch raus. Als Vorderreifen kommt ein NN 2,25 ältere Version mit Lightskin. Also nicht verstärkte Seitenwand. Hinten RR 2,25.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (14. April 2018)

Fein! meines in 22" ist noch immer nicht da... bestellt hab ich im Oktober...


----------



## broesmeli59 (14. April 2018)

hurtig schrieb:


> Cube AMS 100 C:68 SLT 29 - 20 Zoll - 9,4 kg ab Werk
> 
> Ich wollte mal ein paar Bilder vom Bike zeigen. Gewicht habe ich mit einer Söhnle Kofferwaage gemessen.
> 
> 2 Flaschenhalter - Am Sitzrohr passt 0,5 und am Unterrohr 1 Liter Flasche



Traumhaft. Habe das 17er modell. Meine körpergrösse ist 177/84. fahre es in 18 zoll. Welch körpergrösse/schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## hurtig (30. April 2018)

broesmeli59 schrieb:


> Traumhaft. Habe das 17er modell. Meine körpergrösse ist 177/84. fahre es in 18 zoll. Welch körpergrösse/schrittlänge hast du?



Hi, sry war im Urlaub . Ich habe quasi deine Maße. Bin 1,78 und habe ebenfalls eine 84 Schrittlänge. Bei mir hätte es nicht kleienr sein dürfen. Ziehe die Sattelstütze jetzt schon sehr weit raus. Vorbau habe ich jetzt einen 60 mm genommen. Der 740 mm Lenker ist mir zu breit. Da nehme ich lieber meinen alten 685 mm. Mit dem breiten kann ich im Wald schlecht um die Bäume Zirkeln und auch ansonsten vermag ich da keinen Vorteil erkennen.


----------



## hurtig (30. April 2018)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Fein! meines in 22" ist noch immer nicht da... bestellt hab ich im Oktober...



Ich habe meins im Februar bei einem Händler angefragt...da war es offiziell bereits in 20 Zoll ausverkauft. Aber der Händler hatte wohl Beziehungen. Es war bereits im März vorhanden aber wg dem miesen Wetter wollte ich es erst jetzt im April nehmen.


----------



## hurtig (30. April 2018)

Weitere bilder.habe auf 180 mm abgerundete bremsscheibe vorne mit Titan schrauben umgestellt. Weiterhin einen 60 mm Vorbau. Die Schrauben zum Gabelschaft waren aus Stahl und wurden wie die aheadkappe und die spacer ersetzt. Die Extralight Schläuche sind raus und durch 26 Zoll Latex mit gleichem Gewicht ersetzt worden. Die Felgenbänder mit je 22 Gramm sind auch entfernt und durch tesaband zu je 3-4 Gramm ersetzt worden.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (30. April 2018)

Darf das Bike auch nass werden ?


----------



## hurtig (30. April 2018)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Darf das Bike auch nass werden ?



ungern . ich bin nicht so die Wildsau... und stehe eher auf schönes Wetter. auf was explizit sprichst du an?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (30. April 2018)

Blasser Neid....


----------



## joergarn (11. Februar 2019)

@hurtig @broesmeli59; wie fährt sich euer Hobel, seid ihr immer noch zufrieden könnt ihr da was berichten?
habt ihr eine dropper post nachgerüstet?
Find das 19er SL auch sehr gelungen, der Rahmen ist ja dahingehend gegenüber euren unverändert oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurtig (11. Februar 2019)

joergarn schrieb:


> @hurtig @broesmeli59; wie fährt sich euer Hobel, seid ihr immer noch zufrieden könnt ihr da was berichten?
> habt ihr eine dropper post nachgerüstet?
> Find das 19er SL auch sehr gelungen, der Rahmen ist ja dahingehend gegenüber euren unverändert oder?



Ich kann mich nicht beschweren .tolles Rad geiles Design. Finde es nur schade dass es nicht konsequent auf 1 mal 12 ausgelegt ist. Umwerfer kann man anbauen.somit auch diverse Löcher im Rahmen. Am Berg wünscht man sich für den Dämpfer eine Mittelstufe aber so ist es halt komfortabel bzw hardtail . Stütze habe ich nachgerüstet. Eine Plage die Leitung durch den Rahmen zu fummeln.da ist wohl auch noch ne Bürste im Rahmen. Die das Klappern verhindern soll aber even auch eine einfache leitungsführung. Obwohl es auch mega schwer ist vom Tretlager in das sitzrohr zu kommen. Gibt 2019 ein riesen Unterschied.die Rahmen Farben bzw Design ist einfach langweilig


----------



## joergarn (11. Februar 2019)

ja besonders beim SLT, das SL geht mit den Rot Tönen noch etwas. 
Welche Dropper hast du verbaut? bei welchem Gewicht bist du damit jetzt gelandet?


----------



## hurtig (11. Februar 2019)

joergarn schrieb:


> ja besonders beim SLT, das SL geht mit den Rot Tönen noch etwas.
> Welche Dropper hast du verbaut? bei welchem Gewicht bist du damit jetzt gelandet?


Wechsele gerade von der Brand x 120 MM zur oneup mit 170 MM.120 war mir ab und an zu wenig. Naja habe schon viele andere Sachen verbaut.reifen.lenker.2 flaschenhalter . Satteltasche mit Werkzeug etc.luftpumpe. bestimmt über 11 KG mit Pedale. Muss ja auch alltagstauglich sein


----------



## joergarn (12. Februar 2019)

hurtig schrieb:


> Wechsele gerade von der Brand x 120 MM zur oneup mit 170 MM.120 war mir ab und an zu wenig. Naja habe schon viele andere Sachen verbaut.reifen.lenker.2 flaschenhalter . Satteltasche mit Werkzeug etc.luftpumpe. bestimmt über 11 KG mit Pedale. Muss ja auch alltagstauglich sein


Mit dem OneUp remote, oder sind da andere auch kompatibel?(wegen dem fox remote) wenns soweit ist, könntest ein foto von der oneup in der sattel klemme und vom cockpit machen?


----------



## hurtig (12. Februar 2019)

joergarn schrieb:


> Mit dem OneUp remote, oder sind da andere auch kompatibel?(wegen dem fox remote) wenns soweit ist, könntest ein foto von der oneup in der sattel klemme und vom cockpit machen?



sind wohl alle kompatibel. du musst nur einen anderen bedienhebel nehmen. der der oneup geht nciht wegen der fox remote. 

zb https://www.bike24.de/p1222956.html


----------



## Realdedo (13. Februar 2019)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Pflege der Gleitlager aus,
nur reinigen oder empfielht Cube eine Schmierung?
Ich konnte nichts eindeutiges dazu finden denke mir aber nur reinigen weil jede Schmierung nur Dreck zieht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

